# How steep is the drive to Crater Lake?



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

I'm traveling in my 1987 VW Vanagon Westy from California to Portland, and I was thinking of taking a detour to Crater Lake. I'd like to car camp at Mazama or Lost Creek, and get a ride in near the area. 

My major concern is if my VW will make it up the grade without burning out!!! Yesterday, when I was traveling from Los Angeles on the 101, there was a stretch of highway north of Gaviota/Solvang that had my VW on the rivet! Yes it got shelled out the back and could not keep up at 65 MPH. 

I don't want to have another tough day in the Pyrenees so-to-speak. Anyone know how bad the grade is? 

Thanks!!


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

don't have a clue how steep it is buyt I did used to have a car that didn't like steep grades. an old FJ-55 Landcruiser. Lots of times I was down to 45 just getting up a hill. never stoped me, I just got there a little later. I suspect your VW will act the same. if ya can't do 65, do 50.....


----------



## Kliemann53 (Jun 25, 2012)

I was at crater lake last summer and don't remember anything very steep. You'll want to drive slow for the view anyway.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

That grade going north out of Gaviota is a toughie. 101 is also the kind of highway that obliges you to drive fast. As for Crater Lake, yes, I did it in about 1986, I was driving a Porsche 911, and my memory is misty, but I don't believe the road up to the lake was the kind an average driver would want to take very quickly. In other words, you won't be the only person chugging up the grade at a union pace.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

There used to be a race, 2 laps around the rim road. Maybe there still is. I did it twice and it was a beeyotch.


----------



## Lije Baley (Jun 8, 2012)

If your VW gets you to the lake, the trip north by way of Diamond Lake and along the North Umpqua River is incredibly scenic. You'll come to I-5 at Roseburg.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

The last time I took a vw up there it got pretty flooded.


----------



## rideseverything (Aug 27, 2012)

IMO the grade is not steep. Newbies can ride their road bikes up it.


----------

